# Remote Propane Monitor



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Does anyone use a remote propane monitoring device? Both my tanks ran out today and it's cold. I was looking for some sort of wireless solution to monitor both tanks from inside the TT.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There are wired systems that monitor the position of the change over indicator and will signal when the auto valve opens. For the type of tanks we have there is no easy way to get a remote level indication for each tank. There are local level indicators you can install to replace the valve and they have a indicator dial to show level or you can get fiberglass tanks that you can see through.

Or in the short term, leave you back up full tank valve closed and when the furnace stops working you go open the valve and take the empty tank to be filled.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

X2 with Camperandy. We had the same thing happen in the early spring last year and it was 40 overnight. Brrr.

Therefore we don't use the autochangeover feature of the tanks. We turn the valve lever to the full tank, and run it until it runs out. Then I flip the lever over to the other tank, and make a note to myself to stop in and refill the empty tank at the next chance.

Thus the worst that happens is that one time I had to get up in the middle of the night when the furnace was blowing cold air, go outside and flip the lever over. I'd much prefer to do that than totally run out of propane...


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

My furnace has had a few issues where it didn't fire, and we woke up freezing. It won't run unless the propane is working. An alarm that told me it switched over would work.

Has anyone tried this http://www.amazon.com/Robertshaw-Wireless-Propane-Level-RS-228/dp/B000IXILAK/ref=pd_bxgy_hi_img_b?


----------



## Mike and Linda (May 6, 2007)

Our regulator has a green and a red indicator dot. Which ever tank has been selected, it will be the one the dot applies to. If I check it and it is red, the tank is empty and I'm actually operating on the other tank at that point. This way I always have a dependable propane supply. Picked the auto change over regulator up at camping world and it took maybe 10 minutes to change out. Hope this helps


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Mike and Linda said:


> Our regulator has a green and a red indicator dot. Which ever tank has been selected, it will be the one the dot applies to. If I check it and it is red, the tank is empty and I'm actually operating on the other tank at that point. This way I always have a dependable propane supply. Picked the auto change over regulator up at camping world and it took maybe 10 minutes to change out. Hope this helps


Well sure, I have that too. But you have to check it once in a while to know the tank is empty.  I hadn't bother to look until everything stopped working. Also found out that one my connectors was leaking. Probably why I ran out so fast. How long do two tanks usually last when the furnace is running? I got about two months out of these.


----------

